# April 29 Rogue Elite Auto IASCA 1X Show



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

All,
Round 5 of the Red River Shootout will take place in Oklahoma across the Red River with our new partner Rogue Elite Auto in Mustang Ok.
Details are as follows

When: April 29
Where: Rogue Elite Auto 544 W State H 152 Mustang Ok
What: Round 5 of the Red River Shootout and IASCA 1X SQ Show

Saturday, April 29, 2017 Rogue Elite Auto Accessories SPE [SQC]

Hope to see a bunch of you there!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I should be able to make this one


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am off I am in too


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for just over 2 weeks.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for this weekend!!


----------

